# Devils Bridge Scout Camp, Ceredigion, Wales, July 2011



## T4toria (Aug 15, 2011)

There is little information available on this site online beyond what has been posted previously. It is just outside devils bridge near Aberystwyth. There are a number of small huts dotted amongst a hugely overgrown field. Aside from some old graffiti it looks like hardly anyone has been near here in years, I believe it closed sometime in the early 1990's.


----------



## Darksider (Aug 15, 2011)

That typewriter is quality! Awesome.


----------



## King Al (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool find T4toria! Is got 80s horror film written all over


----------



## The Archivist (Aug 16, 2011)

A fine report, thanks for posting. 

The place is rotten to pieces, I'm surprised to see the floors holding up as well as they are really.


----------

